
Microsoft to launch Windows 10x as a webfirst OS without local Win32 app support - pjmlp
https://www.windowscentral.com/microsoft-launch-windows-10x-web-first-os-without-legacy-win32-app-support
======
dangus
I say don’t bother with the legacy Windows application streaming
functionality, which is baggage necessitated by the Windows brand, and use a
new, different brand.

Call it Microsoft OneOS or something.

The inability of the iPad to run Mac apps never stopped it from being
successful with its intended market, which happens to be the same market as
this cheap Window 10X device. Same story for ChromeOS, which was basically
just a web browser at the beginning and isn’t much more than that now.

Now, if the iPad was called “Mac Touch,” people might be pissed that it didn’t
run Mac apps. Branding often involves setting expectations.

“Windows” as a brand means “I can run pretty much everything”

Heck the Microsoft branding department is already lazy, e.g. naming Office 365
after the number of days in the year in which you’ll be paying for your
subscription - why not just pick a different mineral that’s not Chrome and
name their OS that.

Microsoft Quartz. Quartz OS. Copper OS. Pick one, sounds cool enough. Done,
ship it.

Instead, Microsoft is confusing their customers with their as-always-terrible
branding efforts. Now we’ve got Windows 10X, Windows 10 S Mode, and Windows 10
(Home and Pro, and Surface Pro X). It’s nearly impossible for a layperson to
understand what device does what.

Even if you manage to understand it, it’s even harder to figure out why you’d
buy half of these ideas. Why do I want S mode? Why do I want a future Surface
product with two screens? Why do I want an ARM Surface Pro X instead of an
Intel one? Why do I want 10X? Also, why are we talking about 10X publicly
before a clear vision of what it’s for is finalized?

~~~
thesuperbigfrog
They can name it "Windows RT 2".

That's pretty much what it is except now Edge is based on Chromium.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_RT](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_RT)

------
JPLeRouzic
I wonder what that would mean for projects like Reactos or Wine? Would they
become obsolete or would they be some haven for Win32 applications?

